# The Grand Finale at the GATE in Cleveland, Ohio



## bean's my hero (Oct 3, 2001)

OK Guys here it is, THE GRAND FINALE of the 2004/2005 indoor carpet season. The Gate wants to bring the indoor carpet season to an end with a bang! The race is going to take place on April 8th, 9th and 10th at the GATE in Cleveland, Ohio. It's going to be competitive, fun and exciting. What more can you ask for? Trophies, Yep theres going to be trophies. Check out THE GRAND FINALE race flyer for all the details! This is going to be the start of another great annual race! Come on out for this one. 

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## losidude44857 (Mar 19, 2002)

This should be a good race, but we need to get some entries, so come on out. This is going to be a fun race
-Buddy


----------



## bean's my hero (Oct 3, 2001)

Hey Guys,

Stay tuned for Hotel details. I will be posting details for where to stay very shortly. If anyone has any questions regarding the race please post them here or e-mail me at [email protected].

This race will be a blast come on out and close out the 2004/2005 carpet season right!

Jim


----------



## bean's my hero (Oct 3, 2001)

Just an FYI

Anyone who needs a place to stay for THE GRAND FINALE, the best deal is the Red Roof INN in Independence. It is about 15 minutes from the track but it is nice. Here is the info:


Red Roof Inn
6020 Quarry Lane
Independence, OH 44131
Inn Phone: (216) 447-0030
Inn Fax: (216) 447-0092

I checked the rates and the rooms with double beds were $55.00 a night.

Make your reservations soon, 

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## Medved (Sep 19, 2002)

*Wish I could make the race*

Dohh!

Going to miss this one! I'll be comming back from a Royal Caribbean Cruise that weekend. 

This sounds like it is going to be awsome! Have a great time.


----------



## 1fastguy1 (Apr 30, 2002)

ok I'll try it on this thread
are 36 and 3700's ok for the race???????
Mo


----------



## Goetz Chris D. (Jul 25, 2004)

Mo,

We are consulting our sponsors for their opinion. I am leaning toward excluding them from being used as they are still new enough that those who have them are still among the minority. 

- Chris


----------



## whynot (Oct 1, 2001)

The only good batts I have are my new 3600's


----------



## 10/10 (Jul 27, 2002)

Allow them so I can run mod!


----------



## Medved (Sep 19, 2002)

I hope so too Mike, just got 3600 2 weeks ago.

dan Medved


----------



## 10/10 (Jul 27, 2002)

Mike who? lol, come on guys!


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

So, who's running what class/classes?


----------



## Medved (Sep 19, 2002)

*Batterys*

Are 3600 OK???

Dan Medved


----------



## Goetz Chris D. (Jul 25, 2004)

Medved said:


> Dohh!
> 
> Going to miss this one! I'll be comming back from a Royal Caribbean Cruise that weekend.
> 
> ...





Medved said:


> I hope so too Mike, just got 3600 2 weeks ago.
> 
> dan Medved


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

Goetz said:


>


 I think Pete will be coming back from his vacation-but Danny will make it.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Can We sign up on race day?


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

BUd-yes-this is a no preregistration race.


----------



## bean's my hero (Oct 3, 2001)

*3600, 3700 mAH Batteries*

Breaking News............


Hey Guys we have talked with our sponsors and debated this subject for many days now and come to a decision. WE WILL BE ALLOWING 3600 and 3700's to run in this event. Again I repeat 3600 and 3700 mAH cells will be legal to run in this event. Remember this is not a ROAR race (thank god) so we have the free dom to do this. We figure everyone wants to see what there gonna do on the clock so why not find out, why not be the first event to aloow them. It's THE GRAND FINALE, LET'S HAVE SOME FUN!!!!!!!!!

See you all in 10 days!

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## bean's my hero (Oct 3, 2001)

Bud are you bringing a gang of BRP's. Come on out! We will run them if you guys want to. Mod and Stock let me know!!!!!!!!


----------



## bean's my hero (Oct 3, 2001)

OK Guys, 

We're approaching one week away from the start to The Grand Finale, who's coming out to lay it down? Will Mr. Lay it Down himself be there. I've heard rumors that he might! I hear Columbus is sending there finest to try and redeem thereselfs, Cincinatti? will the bearded wonder make an apperance? Who else is coming to this spectical? Anyone coming from MI, WI, IN, IL, PA, NY, OH? Everyone wants to know! 

Jim


----------



## 1fastguy1 (Apr 30, 2002)

Yeah sukka,
I plan to come up this weekend to show you all sukkas where you need to be at.
HAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAAHHA
see ya sunday
Mo


----------



## bean's my hero (Oct 3, 2001)

bringing anyone else up with you?


Jim


----------



## 1fastguy1 (Apr 30, 2002)

I think Curt May is coming with me but not for sure, a few say they're coming but you know. 
Mo


----------



## Medved (Sep 19, 2002)

*Batterys*

Good call Jimmy! Thanks! This should be a great time.

dan medved


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

Well- I bet Indiana, Kansas City, Michigan and a few towns in Wisconsin are covered for sure. Lets see what comes out and PA, Jersey, etc...


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

:dude:


----------



## McSmooth (Apr 8, 2004)

bean's my hero said:


> ? Anyone coming from MI, WI, IN, IL, PA, NY, OH? Everyone wants to know!
> 
> Jim


There will be a few of us coming from PA.


----------



## bean's my hero (Oct 3, 2001)

Awesome!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

$H!7-cannot make Friday, Saturday OR Sunday now. OH well-love when life gets in the way of having fun!!


----------



## Goetz Chris D. (Jul 25, 2004)

rayhuang said:


> $H!7-cannot make Friday, Saturday OR Sunday now. OH well-love when life gets in the way of having fun!!


We aren't running any rubber tire classes anyway! :tongue:


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I won't be able to make it  
Jimmy I will let the BRP guys know.


----------



## jonorr (Mar 24, 2005)

Roll call for mod guys expected?


----------



## bean's my hero (Oct 3, 2001)

*No Practice This Thursday!!!!!!!!!*

Hey Guys,

I just wanted to let everyone know that there will be NO PRACTICE this Thursday. We will be redoing the track for THE GRAND FINALE. If you have some free time on Thursday night and want to come out and help prep the facility for THE GRAND FINALE please, feel free to stop out for a few hours. We have plenty that needs to be done. 

Anothere great day of racing at the Gate, thanks to MO Denton for comming out from Columbus. It was fun. 

So who's coming to the Finale?

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## Stickman (Feb 2, 2005)

Are spots still available for the race?


----------



## bean's my hero (Oct 3, 2001)

It *IS NOT* a pre-registration race. Come on out and sign up when you arrive. 

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

Jon, I'll be coming, I'm trying to talk a couple guys from Detroit to come down as well, maybe 2 or 3 more mod guys... Maybe if I harass Mark Adams enough he might come, I'm_ guessing _maybe Blackstock, Chicky, Rob Love, CD.... we shall see what happens, and who actually runs.... 1/12th I'd be guessing Jeff Switzer, and whio knows who else... Gerber maybe... :dude:


----------



## jonorr (Mar 24, 2005)

Thanks Greg. I'm 50/50 to make it. Just curious what other guys were going.
Jon


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

Curtis May is going to run Mod TC as well....


----------



## bean's my hero (Oct 3, 2001)

Here is the schedule for the weekend. 


*Friday 4/8* Doors Open at 3:00pm
Open Practice until 10:00pm
Doors Close at 10:30pm

*Saturday 4/9* Doors Open at 7:30am
8:00am to 2:30pm Open Practice​2:30pm Drivers Meeting​3:00pm Qualifying Begins (2 Rounds)​Doors Close 30 Minutes after last Qualifier​​
*Sunday 4/10 *Doors Open at 7:30am​8:00am to 9:00am Open Practice​9:00am Qualifying Resumes (2 Additional Rounds)​2:30pm Mains Begin​
​Thanks,​Jim​


----------



## Medved (Sep 19, 2002)

*set-up*

What time wll someone be there for some track-maintance/tear-down?

Dan


----------



## bean's my hero (Oct 3, 2001)

Dan,

We will be ther around 5:30.

We already did most of the track, but we still have plenty to do. 

Thanks,
Jim


Check you PM I will send you the list of things to do.


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

Another great layout at the Gate for this weekends race. Open enough for clean running and technical enough to keep you on your toes. FULL Straightaway!!! We havent used all 90'+ in a really long time. Looks fun for everything from a 6t mod car to a stock 12th scale.

Thanks to the local crowd (not me sadly)-the place is looking great. A big thanks to all the guys who came out to scrub toilets, mop floors and set-up this track layout.


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

Who is going to run mod TC? I heard there isn;t going to be some of the guys I was thinking there was gonna be.... Just want to make sure before I drive 3.5 hours...


----------



## bean's my hero (Oct 3, 2001)

Greg,

So far there are some mod guys here. Ray Darrouch is here to name one of them!


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

you still got the wireless internet in the track?


----------



## bean's my hero (Oct 3, 2001)

Greg, Yes we still have wireless. Come on out there will be a mod heat or two maybe. 

Jim


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

Hows the racing going guys?


----------



## bean's my hero (Oct 3, 2001)

To everyone who attended the 2005 Grand Finale!

I'd like to personally thank everyone for coming out to The Gate for the Grand Finale. I hope you had a blast. For the most part I think everyone had fun. Correct me if I'm wrong. I also Like to say thanks to our sponsors, Power Push Batteries, and Hurricane Motorsports. They diserve a big thank you!

Now the attendance was a little low but there was still plenty of competition on the track. I enjoyed watching some of the battle while participating in others. It was great! Congrats to all the winners and a job well done by all!

Now on a more personal note, I need to say, Chris Goetz was awsome on the mic all weekend long, maybe a little long winded at times but he kept the adrenilan pumping. Without Chris Sacraficing his weekend I don't think I would have performs as I did so thanks a lot Chris and to all the rest of the Gate crew who pitched in to make this race a success. 

I think we should put this race on the calander for next year, what do ya think?

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

Definately-a great way to end carpet season-now how won??


----------



## joneser (Oct 28, 2002)

Great weekend!!! Turnout was a little on the light side but there was some awesome racing from those that were there. I think that this will be a good way to rap up each years indoor season. Chris did a great job of keeping things moving....very few delays and only 1 minor computer glitch. Out of towners from PA, Wisconsin, and Kansas City showed up to have some fun. PA represented this weekend. Great job and thanks for coming out.

Ray....here is my best guess at what went down.

Stock TC. A main

*1. Hermanski *(TQ and Win)
*2. Mo Denton*....from what I heard, was a class act in the main...nice job Mo!!!
*3. Buddy Blystone*
*4. Dan Hartman*
*5. Bill Sydor*
*6. Tortorice* (wheeled a borrowed car around and improved each heat...incredibly broke both front arms on the last lap...that is skill!!)
*7. Keith Billanti*
*8. Eric Jones *unfortunatly I brought a water pistol to a gun fight and it did not give me much of a chance. Got as high as 6th before I parked it which I did virtually every run. I never need marshalled and I needed it every tc heat this weekend! Oh well, I made it!

not 100% sure of the exact order from 5th on down.

B main....awesome battle between Wise and Hartman....Hartman pressured Wise into a mistake at the 3 minute mark and it was over.

*Mod Touring*.....Ray Darroch is pretty all that needs said. Looked pretty good for his first time with a Mod! Some good racing by other guys as well.

*19turn Sedan.*

1. Kelly Bean
2. Bill Sydor 
Not sure of the rest...other than Jimmy setting TQ and then having to chase Bean.....awesome race before he broke. Bean cruised to the easy win. JRXS looked really good in the main. 

*12th Scale Stock*

1. Tortorice...awesome battle with Wayne
2. Gerber Jr. (TQ) 
3. Eric Jones...I fell from 3rd to 10th after 3 corners...pretty much my fault....came back to third....fast car!
4. Dave Morrow....yep...he is back...looks close to all the way back...dont feel sorry for him because if you stop to do that then he will pass you  . I think I can speak for everyone and say GREAT JOB DAVE!!!!
5. Kelly Bean.....I beleive that was a Mubachi he had in there:freak: 
sorry, cant remember the rest

I will also say that there was a great race in the B of 12th scale...Dante Woodard fought for 8 minutes with Kym (from Wisconsin I believe) and ended up on top......noticed the drivers stand shaking a little when the heat was on...good job Dante.

Finally, I will go on record now....If Zach Adams ever learns to relax, some people are going to be in trouble.......he let Wise and hartman by in one of the qualifiers and then almost ass packed hartman a half dozen times in the next 4 laps. Then he lets Tortorice by and hangs with him for a few......good job Zach....take a deep breath and relax! Buddy and I enjoyed watching it this morning.

Hope the guys from hobbytown had fun this weekend....come back for the summer season as well!


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

Thanks for the info Jones and good job. Must say it would have been a major bummer to miss this race-but with the great weather-it ended up just fine.

Ray


----------



## McSmooth (Apr 8, 2004)

You guys did a fantastic job with the race. The layout was great, the people were friendly, and you did a great job running the event. It felt just like hanging out with 50+ of your buddies, goofing around, and having fun no matter how good or bad you did.

Looking forward to coming back for more.
:thumbsup:


----------



## nscr06fan (Dec 25, 2003)

Thanks guys for a great weekend of fun and racing.Even though i had to leave early i still had a great time .Looking forward to coming up again.


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

Man i missed a good time it sounds like! WORK SUCKS!!! LOL! Congrats to Everyone! Especially the Hobbytowners who took home plaques! Gabe and Tom and sorry if i missed anyone else!!!!


----------



## Goetz Chris D. (Jul 25, 2004)

And so it went like this:

*A Main - Stock Touring*

*1 - 1 - 26 - 5:00.255 - Jim Herrmann* - TC3 / Power Push / Roar*
2 - 3 - 26 - 5:01.491 - Mo Denton - RDX / Power Push / Roar
3 - 4 - 26 - 5:08.934 - Buddy Blystone - TC3 / High Velocity / Roar
4 - 2 - 26 - 5:09.308 - Dan Hartman - RDX / eXpress / Monster
5 - 6 - 25 - 4:56.830 - John Tortorice - Pro4 / Kinetix / Monster
6 - 7 - 25 - 5:05.230 - Bill Sydor - Xray / Kinetix / Roar
7 - 5 - 25 - 5:07.869 - Keith Billanti - Xray / SMC / Monster
8 - 8 - 25 - 5:09.807 - Eric Jones - Xray / Trinity / Roar

*A Main - 1/12th Stock*

1 - 2 - 42 - 8:06.495 - John Tortorice - TFource / SPC / Monster
*2 - 1 - 42 - 8:09.878 - Wayne Gerber Jr*. - SG1 / Power Push / Roar*
3 - 3 - 40 - 8:02.304 - Eric Jones - 12L4 / Trinity / Monster
4 - 4 - 40 - 8:10.456 - Dave Morrow - SG1 / Team Scream / Monster
5 - 5 - 40 - 8:10.514 - Kelly Bean - 3.2R / SMC / ?
6 - 6 - 36 - 8:06.224 - Ray Adams - 12L3 / Hurricane / Monster
7 - 9 - 34 - 8:03.804 - Tony Williams - SG1 / Power Push / ?
8 - 7 - 30 - 8:08.015 - Greg Aker - 12L3 / ProMatch / Roar
9 - 8 - 23 - 5:15.134 - Tony Carubba - 12L4 / Power Push / ? - DNF
10-10- 13 - 2:58.535 - Dan Medved - Rev3 / Power Push / ? - DNF

*A Main - 19 Turn Touring*

1 - 3 - 27 - 5:07.573 - Kelly Bean - JRXS / SMC / ?
2 - 2 - 26 - 5:04.625 - Bill Sydor - Xray / Kinetix / C2
*3 - 1 - 25 - 4:53.993 - Jim Herrmann* - TC3 / Power Push / C2*
4 - 4 - 25 - 5:02.001 - Mike Wise - Xray / Hurricane / C2
5 - 6 - 24 - 5:09.865 - Mike McBride - TC4 / Power Push / Reedy Quad
6 - 5 - 00 - 0:00.000 - Anthony Anastasia - Xray / ProMatch / C2

*A Main - Modified Touring*

*1 - 1 - 28 - 5:06.163 - Ray Darroch - JRXS / Kinetix / ?*
2 - 4 - 27 - 5:07.763 - Al Bella - Xray / Integy / Orion
3 - 3 - 27 - 5:11.572 - Nick Stamfel - Mi2 / Fukuyama / Reedy 8x2
4 - 5 - 26 - 5:07.700 - Keith Billanti - Xray / SMC / Orion Vantage
5 - 2 - 17 - 3:21.515 - Curtis May - RDX / ProMatch / Banzai 8x1
6 - 6 - 17 - 3:31.196 - Tyler Gerber - TC3 / Power Push / Orion 8x1

*B Main - Stock Touring*

1 - 2 - 25 - 5:04.310 - Scott Hartman
2 - 1 - 25 - 5:07.306 - Mike Wise
3 - 6 - 24 - 5:02.981 - Zach Adams
4 - 7 - 24 - 5:04.209 - Rich Scaduto
5 - 5 - 24 - 5:11.550 - Tony Williams
6 - 8 - 23 - 5:02.344 - Kim Suphankomut
7 - 4 - 23 - 5:08.125 - Ray Adams
8 - 3 - 21 - 4:36.910 - Dan Medved - DNF

*B Main - 1/12th Stock*

1 - 5 - 37 - 8:10.020 - Dante Woodard
2 - 6 - 37 - 8:11.012 - Kim Suphankomut
3 - 2 - 36 - 8:04.662 - Jerry Schofield
4 - 1 - 36 - 8:08.994 - Mike Wannett
5 - 3 - 34 - 8:12.031 - Kevin King
6 - 4 - 01 - 6:12.718 - Mikey Wannett - DNF

*C Main - Stock Touring*

1 - 1 - 24 - 5:00.412 - Al Bella
2 - 5 - 23 - 5:00.890 - Tony Meintel
3 - 6 - 23 - 5:07.550 - Gabriel Shappell
4 - 8 - 21 - 5:04.354 - Jeff Wheeler
5 - 7 - 21 - 5:11.490 - Matt Madjar
6 - 4 - 14 - 4:15.772 - Jeremy Pautler - DNF
7 - 3 - 11 - 2:24.936 - Damon Phillips - DNF
8 - 2 - 00 - 0:00.000 - Anthony Anastasia - DNS

*D Main - Stock Touring*

1 - 2 - 21 - 5:03.797 - Jody Friedmann
2 - 5 - 20 - 5:17.212 - Jeff Meintel
3 - 3 - 19 - 5:03.299 - Tom Barrett
4 - 7 - 18 - 5:13.189 - Marty Mangione
5 - 1 - 15 - 3:37.179 - Eric Orszag - DNF
6 - 6 - 07 - 2:02.356 - Jim Wheeler - DNF
7 - 4 - 03 - 1:06.786 - Carlos Latore - DNF
8 - 8 - 00 - 0:00.000 - Henry Ivezzy - DNS

** Bold indicates TQ*


----------



## Goetz Chris D. (Jul 25, 2004)

*Great Job*

Man, what a great weekend of racing. On the whole, the best I've witnessed. Every main had battles, and some of them with multiple. Clean, fast, courteous racing. You should all be very proud of the display you helped put on for the weekend. It was awesome to watch it all unfold. 

Thank you to all involved in any capacity. 

Long live The Gate! :thumbsup:


----------



## HookupsXXX4 (Dec 4, 2003)

Hey Guys,
Just real quick, I had a great time this past weekend. Perfect job by the Gate crew this weekend for a great event. Was said that Chris was great on the mic and he was, just watching a race listening to him made you want to get on the track. Anyway, had fun, those that miss it, you missed a great time, can't wait till 06.
Jerry


----------



## vn1500 (Nov 19, 2003)

Jerry you have a p.m. and congrats on taking home some hardware , guess that means your boss didn't let you go lol lol lol


----------

